# Clipped wings



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

If they just clipped the feathers it won't be a problem, next time the goose molts he will grow new ones.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> If they just clipped the feathers it won't be a problem, next time the goose molts he will grow new ones.


How often do they molt and I will get pictures of his wings tomorrow


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

With a quick Google search it looks like geese molt in the june-july months, and during that time they can not fly until the new flight feathers grow in. Are you sure they were clipped and he's not in the middle of a molt?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> With a quick Google search it looks like geese molt in the june-july months, and during that time they can not fly until the new flight feathers grow in. Are you sure they were clipped and he's not in the middle of a molt?


Well here are some pics of his wings.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A clip will leave smooth edges. Those look tattered like maybe something tried to get him or he molts poorly. I had a duck that would look like something the dog dragged home for about 3 weeks until the new feathers came in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

yeah, that is not a clip, I agree with Cat. If he's in the middle of a molt, the feathers should grow back soon. If something disturbed the molt, it will be a year before he gets new feathers in - but he will get them back regardless.


----------

